# Some tips



## TheProgrammer (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am a programmer and I am developing an app that makes your photo look professional/fabulous.Right now,I am having some troubles in picking the best effects.

I need some professional help to guide me and help me to select the best effects that suits any pro looking photograph.

I need some help in picking the perfect collor balance,gamma scale,alpha scale,filters,etc.


----------



## waday (Apr 8, 2015)

Heavy vignetting
Heavy saturation
Purple tinting
Rotate the image 10 degrees counter-clockwise


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 8, 2015)

waday said:


> Heavy vignetting
> Heavy saturation
> Purple tinting
> Rotate the image 10 degrees counter-clockwise


I think we're in the heavy desaturating phase of popularity right now.


----------



## Designer (Apr 8, 2015)

TheProgrammer said:


> I need some professional help to guide me and help me to select the best effects that suits any pro looking photograph.


Good luck with that.  

We can't agree here, so perhaps you should try someplace else.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## waday (Apr 8, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy vignetting
> ...


Darn. I'm always behind the times.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2015)

TheProgrammer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a programmer and I am developing an app that makes your photo look professional/fabulous.Right now,I am having some troubles in picking the best effects.
> 
> ...


* I* make my photos look professional fabulous... why would I need you?


----------



## Overread (Apr 8, 2015)

TheProgrammer said:


> I need some professional help to guide me and help me to select the best effects that suits any pro looking photograph.



This difficulty might suggests that there could possibly no such concept as perfection in photography


----------



## RDenhardt (Apr 8, 2015)

TheProgrammer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a programmer and I am developing an app that makes your photo look professional/fabulous.Right now,I am having some troubles in picking the best effects.
> 
> ...


Well unfortunately there is no right answer for your question... 

If you are talking cell phone app, then there simply is no ability to create some of the effects created by actual cameras.

If you are talking computer application, then there are no people that I know who use filters or any other app besides LR or PS to tweet settings like white balance, highlights, exposure. 

I doubt this answers your question though.  Your app kind of sounds like snapseed or whatever its called on the iphone


----------

